# Teen Boy Killed In Bronx Bodega



## Tamrin

Have you guys heard about this case? I saw the video. Omg I am traumatized. This is one of the saddest things I have ever seen in my life. 

He was chopped and stabbed by 6 men. He was a 15 year old boy. It is a case of nistaken identity. The Bodega owner did nothing to help him. His killers dragged him out of the store and stabbed and chopped him right in front. The Bodega owner came out and looked and went back in. 

How can a human being do this to another?  No compassion. 

I will not post the video. It is too graphic. The killers escaped. I believe 1 has been caught. He boarded a flight to DR and when he got there his mother turned him in. If you want to know more check out hashtag Justiceforjunior.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Yes. Saw the video, but without sound. He ran to the hospital with cuts in his throat. Apparently his last words was him asking for water. I don't even know Junior, but this angers me. He was just a baby. 

It's been almost four days, and despite those monsters faces being captured clear as day in the surveillance tape, no one has come forward. Hearing his mother and sister on camera was heartbreaking. Someone in that neighborhood knows who did it, and they need to speak up.


----------



## nysister

Demons. I hope they die in agony.


----------



## Tamrin

SoopremeBeing said:


> Yes. Saw the video, but without sound. He ran to the hospital with cuts in his throat. Apparently his last words was him asking for water. I don't even know Junior, but this angers me. He was just a baby.
> 
> It's been almost four days, and despite those monsters faces being captured clear as day in the surveillance tape, no one has come forward. Hearing his mother and sister on camera was heartbreaking. Someone in that neighborhood knows who did it, and they need to speak up.



The IG of one of the murders is public. 

People on Social Media are trying to track them down.


----------



## Southernbella.

From what I read a Dominican gang attacked him because they thought he was someone else. One of the gang members contacted his family to apologize.


----------



## greight

Southernbella. said:


> From what I read a Dominican gang attacked him because they thought he was someone else. One of the gang members contacted his family to apologize.



Man. People are terrible.


----------



## Shimmie

That poor baby...  I'm so sad this happened to him.      Rest in Peace Junior.


----------



## Tamrin

Southernbella. said:


> From what I read a Dominican gang attacked him because they thought he was someone else. One of the gang members contacted his family to apologize.


Yes but why not give them up? He said they were kicked out. What good does that do for the family? So sickening


----------



## brg240

I read about this.  It's so horrific.


----------



## Tamrin

SoopremeBeing said:


> Yes. Saw the video, but without sound. He ran to the hospital with cuts in his throat. Apparently his last words was him asking for water. I don't even know Junior, but this angers me. He was just a baby.
> 
> It's been almost four days, and despite those monsters faces being captured clear as day in the surveillance tape, no one has come forward. Hearing his mother and sister on camera was heartbreaking. Someone in that neighborhood knows who did it, and they need to speak up.



People in the neighborhood know. A new video surfaced of someone in the building taking videos of the whole thing from above. There were two cars and around 10 people.  you can see them getting into the cars after the fact and you can hear the neighbors screaming form them to stop and you can see Lessandro try to cross the street after the stabbing. The worst part is you can see the store owner and working shoo them out the store as they drag this boy who was on the floor out of the store. I am so sick. 

I heard the people in the neighborhood closed down the store.


----------



## BlueEra

I found out about this story on Friday night, and it immensely disturbed my soul. The boy was 15 and was ambushed and attacked by 6 grown men.

I just couldn't believe what I was seeing. I happened across a photo on a friend's IG and I couldn't tell much of what was going on from her caption, so I clicked the hashtag, and was shocked at what I was seeing. There are so many videos capturing this boy's death, yet no one really helping him at all, and it disturbed me so much. On one of the videos, you just see him as he sits on some steps surrounded by cops and people, drenched in blood. It broke my heart.

And was angers me even more is that they spent all that time organizing this attack just for it to be the wrong boy. I saw yet ANOTHER video of the boy they were allegedly trying to target....and he was filming a guy/girl having sex, and I guess he dogged the girl out for being a thot and posted the video online? Idk...and the girl was presumably the sister of one of the killers. I didn't even read further into it, but I hurt for that boy who lost his life for no reason at all.

I've seen too much death all in one week, both in person and online, and I need a break. I need a soul cleansing or something.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Tamrin said:


> *Yes but why not give them up?* He said they were kicked out. What good does that do for the family? So sickening



Fear


----------



## FelaShrine

The Bronx being trash per usual

Now the one they caught admitted they got the wrong kid and all sorts of bs.


----------



## TCatt86

I happened across this video because Cardi B made a post about him and I went to the hashtag.  She eas more angry at the police officers who stood around than the gangmembers who killed this child. But seeing as she is a member of the Blood gang u wouldn't expect her to call gang behavior out. Apparently people were telling him to run to the hospital which was just a couple of blocks away. Who the heck tells a bleeding child to run...so his heart can pump all of the blood out of his body faster???? I deleted my IG app after that. I'm tired of happening upon death porn and dead bodies. I just can't deal with it anymore.


----------



## TCatt86

Tamrin said:


> Yes but why not give them up? He said they were kicked out. What good does that do for the family? So sickening


You know why. I'm sure his family knows whose done it at this point to. But they have to live in that neighborhood. I'm worried for their safety. I'm also worried for the other guy they intended to kill. I live in a particularly violent city and have never heard of anything so depraved. WTF is happening in the Bronx??


----------



## Theresamonet

It’s so awful what happened to that boy. But I’m tired of the “why didn’t anyone help?!” choir that comes out every time something like this happens. People were yelling for them to stop, people called the cops, a woman was seen in the video trying to stop the bleeding to his neck. But do people expect for someone to have thrown themselves between him and half a dozen or more gang members with machetes?? The ones at fault are the animals who killed him.


----------



## Tamrin

TCatt86 said:


> You know why. I'm sure his family knows whose done it at this point to. But they have to live in that neighborhood. I'm worried for their safety. I'm also worried for the other guy they intended to kill. I live in a particularly violent city and have never heard of anything so depraved. WTF is happening in the Bronx??



They need ti be found and prosecuted. We as a city cannot allow them to get away with such an act. This is a situation in which Social Media has been useful. Everyone is looking for the killers. Teens are actively posting and trying to get clues. 

I can see this being an episode on Wisdom of the Crowd.


----------



## CoveredGirl

Supposedly 4 out of 6 of the guys were caught. The first of them was turned in by his mother. Beyond sad.


----------



## TCatt86

Theresamonet said:


> It’s so awful what happened to that boy. But I’m tired of the “why didn’t anyone help?!” choir that comes out every time something like this happens. People were yelling for them to stop, people called the cops, a woman was seen in the video trying to stop the bleeding to his neck. But do people expect for someone to have thrown themselves between him and half a dozen or more gang members with machetes?? The ones at fault are the animals who killed him.


The reality is folks have families to go home to. There is no way I would have intervened while it was happening. I would have ran as far and fast as I could until I was safely home and then call the police. If these monsters didn't havr a problem hacking up a defenseless child they wouldn't have a problem doing it to me


----------



## TCatt86

Tamrin said:


> They need ti be found and prosecuted. We as a city cannot allow them to get away with such an act. This is a situation in which Social Media has been useful. Everyone is looking for the killers. Teens are actively posting and trying to get clues.
> 
> I can see this being an episode on Wisdom of the Crowd.


The community needs to let these gangs know this type of behavior will not be tolerated. Not only do the killers need to be turned in and all of the gangmembers need to be shunned. 

What's Wisdom of the Crowd?


----------



## Tamrin

TCatt86 said:


> The community needs to let these gangs know this type of behavior will not be tolerated. Not only do the killers need to be turned in and all of the gangmembers need to be shunned.
> 
> What's Wisdom of the Crowd?



A show about a father who creates an App where citizens using their cell phones to help solve his daughter's murder. However the app and it users started solving other crimes that have gone unsolved. More like 1 million eyes is better than one. Its crowd sourcing to solve crimes. I love the show. I love tech. This is why I find this case interesting. The same thing is happening now. People on instagram and FB are really helping put the pieces together.



Btw I have an App called Citizen that alerts me of any crime or police activity in my area or any area I am in. I can also go live if the event is happening near me. Others can do the same or patcjbin and watch. It allows me to stay safe as well.


----------



## Theresamonet

TCatt86 said:


> The reality is folks have families to go home to. There is no way I would have intervened while it was happening. I would have ran as far and fast as I could until I was safely home and then call the police. If these monsters didn't havr a problem hacking up a defenseless child they wouldn't have a problem doing it to me



Exactly. I’d be home before they even finished. Maybe it’s all the superhero movies we watch that have people confused that no one swoops in to save the day, but that isn’t reality.

But now that their faces are plastered all over, clear as day, it’s on the community to step up and help bring them to justice.


----------



## Tamrin

Theresamonet said:


> Exactly. I’d be home before they even finished. Maybe it’s all the superhero movies we watch that have people confused that no one swoops in to save the day, but that isn’t reality.
> 
> But now that their faces are plastered all over, clear as day, it’s on the community to step up and help bring them to justice.


----------



## reeseycup

SoopremeBeing said:


> Yes. Saw the video, but without sound. He ran to the hospital with cuts in his throat. Apparently his last words was him asking for water. I don't even know Junior, but this angers me. He was just a baby.
> 
> It's been almost four days, and despite those monsters faces being captured clear as day in the surveillance tape, no one has come forward. Hearing his mother and sister on camera was heartbreaking. Someone in that neighborhood knows who did it, and they need to speak up.


PRAISE GOD!!! All have been captured! Intended targwt is said to have fled to the Domican Republic!!! Not sure how safe he will be there...


----------



## Tamrin

reeseycup said:


> PRAISE GOD!!! All have been captured! Intended targwt is said to have fled to the Domican Republic!!! Not sure how safe he will be there...


Hope he is safe.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I think the most heartbreaking thing about all of this is that Junior was probably so lost and confused and didn't know why he was being attacked. The look on his face when he was gripping the building, its burned into my mind.


----------



## Petal26

May he rest in peace.  I hope all those animals get life in prison.


----------



## Enyo

Southernbella. said:


> From what I read a Dominican gang attacked him because they thought he was someone else.


 I thought the old-school way was to yell the person’s name from across the street and see if they respond to it.  Yes, the boy does look a lot like the person they were looking for, and I don’t condone brutal killings like this outside of pedophiles and mass murderers.  But it seems so odd that they just rolled up on him like this without at least calling him to see if he turns around.


----------



## TCatt86

Enyo said:


> I thought the old-school way was to yell the person’s name from across the street and see if they respond to it.  Yes, the boy does look a lot like the person they were looking for, and I don’t condone brutal killings like this outside of pedophiles and mass murderers.  But it seems so odd that they just rolled up on him like this without at least calling him to see if he turns around.


Supposedlt the intended target was also called Junior. I actually think he was set up. His friend called him to get a $5 and the gang just happened to be there? Whether he was not the intended target or not someone put him on their radar.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Enyo said:


> I thought the old-school way was to yell the person’s name from across the street and see if they respond to it.  Yes, the boy does look a lot like the person they were looking for, and I don’t condone brutal killings like this outside of pedophiles and mass murderers.  But it seems so odd that they just rolled up on him like this without at least calling him to see if he turns around.


Gangs are WAYYYY messier than they used to be. For one...the leaders of the gangs are very young now. They recruit babies (as young as 8 now)...and gangs are not as unified but work in small little squads...10th street, this block or whatever. That being said...the usual decision making to keep innocents out of harms way is gone. I wouldn't be surprised if the leaders gave the killers up...its also not surprising that they contacted the family members to confirm the mistaken identity. Since you have the extremely young and highly unorganized and unintelligent running gangs now, you get a WHOLE lot of collateral damage....this is what's going on in Chicago with all the babies being murdered by "accident." No leadership or direction. Everyone knows you are supposed to confirm the target. But the mistaken identity stuff keeps happening. And gangs are not immune to social/neighborhood shock. I wouldn't be surprised if the kid was related to an actual Trinitarios member from another set somewhere else. So the killers would have been "disappeared" in another way in the near future.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Southernbella. said:


> From what I read a Dominican gang attacked him because they thought he was someone else. One of the gang members contacted his family to apologize.


Yeah....so the video is going around of a teenage girl having a train run on her by some gang members. Another gang member who looks just like Junior is videotaping it and himself literally standing in front of his friend having sex with the girl who's face is covered, and put it on the internet to expose her bc she is like an honor student or something....she is the niece of one of the murderers. And supposedly, the kid videotaping it got into a fight with one of the relatives of the girl and kicked his butt. I unfortunately got a look at the video and realize the kid videotaping himself and his friend literally having sex in the video does look exactly like this child who was butchered.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TCatt86 said:


> Supposedlt the intended target was also called Junior. I actually think he was set up. His friend called him to get a $5 and the gang just happened to be there? Whether he was not the intended target or not someone put him on their radar.


The sister in law said he was running an errand for a relative and needed $5. She is very vocal on her IG and spilling all the tea. She was one of the people the gang members contacted. The sad thing is while this child who was murdered was not in a gang, I suspect his family members had close ties to one set but someone from another set of the same gang who didn't know the kid ran up on him.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Fear


same for the Bodega owners who are being boycotted. Lets say they did get involved and the target was the right one...........
Only for the Bodega owners to get cut up as well?
Either way they are about to be run out of town as there was a huge boycott there on Saturday.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

And yet, George Zimmerman is still alive.


----------



## Southernbella.

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> And yet, George Zimmerman is still alive.



True but these folks aren't AA so Zimmerman probably means nothing to them. They might even identify with him.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Southernbella. said:


> True but these folks aren't AA so Zimmerman probably means nothing to them. They might even identify with him.



I’m speaking generally. There are black gangs that carry on just like these guys.


----------



## Southernbella.

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> I’m speaking generally. There are black gangs that carry on just like these guys.



The black ones don't care about Zimmerman either, but for different reasons.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Southernbella. said:


> The black ones don't care about Zimmerman either, but for different reasons.



Elaborate? Why don’t black gangs care?


----------



## Southernbella.

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Elaborate? Why don’t black gangs care?



They probably saw Trayvon as another ninja who got in a fight and lost. They aren't woke or community minded like the gang members who used to patrol and protect their neighborhoods from outsiders.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Southernbella. said:


> They probably saw Trayvon as another ninja who got in a fight and lost. They aren't woke or community minded like the gang members who used to patrol and protect their neighborhoods from outsiders.



I agree with that.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> They probably saw Trayvon as another ninja who got in a fight and lost. *They aren't woke or community minded like the gang members who used to patrol and protect their neighborhoods from outsiders*.


That is not what street gangs or their members ever did.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> That is not what street gangs or their members ever did.



Yes, some of them did in response to racism/racist attacks on black communities. If you'd like peer reviewed sources I can post them later.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> Yes, some of them did.




You shall not "Not All Gang's" me.  There has always been a direct correlation between street gang presence in black neighborhoods and the distribution of narcotics, illegal gambling and prostitution.  Any protecting or patrolling of neighborhoods to keep outsiders away was done to secure a customer base not out of pro-black woke sentiment.  

I will agree that gang activity may not have been as messy in the "bad old days" but it most certainly was not good or noble.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> You shall not "Not All Gang's" me.  There has always been a direct correlation between street gang presence in black neighborhoods and the distribution of narcotics, illegal gambling and prostitution.  Any protecting or patrolling of neighborhoods to keep outsiders away was done to secure a customer base not out of pro-black woke sentiment.
> 
> I will agree that gang activity may not have been as messy in the "bad old days" but it most certainly was not good or noble.



I'm not sure what we're debating here. I never said all black gangs were always woke and noble. I said black gang members now aren't woke like the ones who used to patrol and protect black communities. And I'm not sure why you're speaking in absolutes. I know some of the defense was about protecting turf/money, just like some of it was about protecting the community from violence. These are facts.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> I'm not sure what we're debating here. I never said all black gangs were always woke and noble. *I said black gang members now aren't woke like the ones who used to patrol and protect black communities*. And I'm not sure why you're speaking in absolutes. I know some of the defense was about protecting turf/money, *just like some of it was about protecting the community from violence. These are facts*.


I am saying the premise that there were ever in the history of black street gangs in America woke black gang members patrolling and protecting black communities is a fairytale at best and revisionist history at worst.  Who were they patrolling and protecting the communities from, their fellow gang members?  That's not how any of that works.

Malcolm X talked about being a gang member in the 1950's and was nothing woke about it.  The origins of  street gangs in Detroit, Chicago, Gary, Columbus, Milwaukee, St. Louis, Little Rock, the boroughs of NY and LA are not mired in the spirit of anything beneficial to black communities.


----------



## danniegirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yeah....so the video is going around of a teenage girl having a train run on her by some gang members. Another gang member who looks just like Junior is videotaping it and himself literally standing in front of his friend having sex with the girl who's face is covered, and put it on the internet to expose her bc she is like an honor student or something....she is the niece of one of the murderers. And supposedly, the kid videotaping it got into a fight with one of the relatives of the girl and kicked his butt. I unfortunately got a look at the video and realize the kid videotaping himself and his friend literally having sex in the video does look exactly like this child who was butchered.



Where did you find that video


----------



## Country gal

I can't watch the video. The screenshots are too much. It is so sad that he was killed like this.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am saying the premise that there were ever in the history of black street gangs in America woke black gang members patrolling and protecting black communities is a fairytale at best and revisionist history at worst.  Who were they patrolling and protecting the communities from, their fellow gang members?  That's not how any of that works.
> 
> Malcolm X talked about being a gang member in the 1950's and was nothing woke about it.  The origins of  street gangs in Detroit, Chicago, Gary, Columbus, Milwaukee, St. Louis, Little Rock, the boroughs of NY and LA are not mired in the spirit of anything beneficial to black communities.



I know what you're saying. I'm saying you're wrong. I offered to post peer reviewed sources to back that up. And again, I'm not saying ALLLLL black gangs ever in history in every state had these intentions. But some did, and that's who I was referencing.

I'm not trying to make these gangs look good or noble since that seems to be your beef with what I said. But facts are facts, and it is a fact that some gangs were formed as a response to racial violence. This is relevant because the whole George Zimmerman situation was about racial violence.

Me posting that wasn't to make black men look good since I know that's the underlying reason for this debate...


----------



## SoopremeBeing

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Gangs are WAYYYY messier than they used to be. For one...the leaders of the gangs are very young now. They recruit babies (as young as 8 now)...and gangs are not as unified but work in small little squads...10th street, this block or whatever. That being said...the usual decision making to keep innocents out of harms way is gone. I wouldn't be surprised if the leaders gave the killers up...its also not surprising that they contacted the family members to confirm the mistaken identity. Since you have the extremely young and highly unorganized and unintelligent running gangs now, you get a WHOLE lot of collateral damage....this is what's going on in Chicago with all the babies being murdered by "accident." No leadership or direction. Everyone knows you are supposed to confirm the target. But the mistaken identity stuff keeps happening. And gangs are not immune to social/neighborhood shock. I wouldn't be surprised if the kid was related to an actual Trinitarios member from another set somewhere else. So the killers would have been "disappeared" in another way in the near future.



I wonder where and when the tide changed. I tried to watch an episode of Gangland some years back and it spooked the ever-living HECK outta me. Especially knowing some of these newer gangs go after innocents for initiation purposes  or "stripes."


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> I know what you're saying. I'm saying you're wrong. I offered to post peer reviewed sources to back that up. And again, I'm not saying ALLLLL black gangs ever in history in every state had these intentions. But some did, and that's who I was referencing.
> 
> I'm not trying to make these gangs look good or noble since that seems to be your beef with what I said. But facts are facts, and it is a fact that some gangs were formed as a response to racial violence. This is relevant because the whole George Zimmerman situation was about racial violence.
> 
> Me posting that wasn't to make black men look good since I know that's the underlying reason for this debate...


Please post the peer reviewed sources.


----------



## RocStar

Southernbella. said:


> Me posting that wasn't to make black men look good since I know that's the underlying reason for this debate...



Nothing but truths and facts!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I now see why they are boycotting store... There is a video of the young man trying to jump behind counter for help. I couldnt understand  why te store was being blamed but for looks of it, they DID literally kick him out store and not call cops, like WTF!*


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> Please post the peer reviewed sources.



These may be behind a paywall so I screenshotted some points:

RACE NOT SPACE: A REVISIONIST HISTORY OF *GANGS*IN *CHICAGO*

*Defensive localism in white and black: a
comparative history of European-American and
African-American youth gangs

Something wicked this way comes: A historical account of black gangsterism offers wisdom and warning for African American leadership*

*History of Gangs in the United States 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*


----------



## Southernbella.

Eta
*The ghettoization of Blacks in Los Angeles: The emergence of street gangs*

In the zoot suit riots, the focus was primarily Mexicans and
white citizens and servicemen in the central Los Angeles business and entertainment
district. African–Americans were also attacked and beaten and stripped on a regular
basis, even if they were without zoot suit attire. When white citizens and servicemen
attempted to move east to Central Avenue, large groups of African–American youth
showed a force in numbers and dissuaded the attackers. What was even more
interesting is that the zoot suit riots sparked a series of race riots in U.S. urban areas.
Detroit stood out as the worst one when 25 blacks were killed (Gilje 1996). *Such
incidents were also the catalyst for the emergence of Los Angeles’ first African–
American street gangs, which emerged as a defensive response to white violence in
the schools and streets during the late 1940s.*



The segment of the African–American community left in the ghetto was forced to
adapt to an unprecedented level of invisibility and neglect. From 1959 to 1965,
furthermore, African–Americans were excluded from the lucrative construction and
aerospace jobs, and the youth suffered the most (Northrup 1944). Median incomes in
South Central declined by nearly a tenth, and African–American unemployment rose
from 12% to 20% overall, and 30% in Watts (Davis 1992)....
Among the worst of these social problems were drugs and gangs, and as one
author wrote on the eve of the Watts “riots,”
“Marijuana and pills of all varieties [were] readily available on and off the
campus of David Starr Jordan High School. In a corner lot adjoining Jordan
Downs project, the dropouts and delinquents of the “parking lot gang” terrif[ied]
the rest of the community” (Bullock 1969, p. 51).

*Nevertheless, gang youth at this time was tied up with “the generational awaken-
ing of Black Power,” and still did not, therefore, play an entirely negative role in the
community. During one protest at a local whites-only drive-in restaurant, for instance,
it was the timely arrival of the Slausons gang, based in Fremont High area, which
saved the protestors from an attack by Whites. In this way, gangs such as the Slausons
and the Gladiators (from the 54th Street area) “became a crucial social base for the
rise of the local Black Liberation movement*” (Davis 1992, p. 287). The first phase of
African–American gang formation from the late 1940s until the Watts Riots had
passed (Cureton 2008). *This era had been characterized by African–American youth
mobilizing against the violence and racism of white youth, particularly in the local
schools. As African–American gangs such as the Bossmen, Businessmen, and
Slausons fought white gangs such as the Spookhunters, the battles were waged on
an entirely different level than the violent, self-destructive drug wars of today’s gangs.*
Following the Watts “riots” of August, 1965, furthermore, there was a period of 3 to
4 years when *rival gang hostilities were put aside to some degree, and African–
American youth instead immersed themselves in the Black Power revolution.
“Two leading Slausons, Alprentice “Bunchy” Carter… and Jon Huggins be-
came the local organizers of the Black Panther Party, while a third, Brother
Crook (aka Ron Wilkins) created the Community Alert Patrol to monitor police
abuse. Meanwhile an old Watts gang hangout near Jordan Downs, the “parking
lot,” became a recruiting center for the “Sons of Watts” who organized and
guarded the annual Watts Festiva*l” (Davis 1992, p.64).


----------



## Southernbella.

Southernbella. said:


> They probably saw Trayvon as another ninja who got in a fight and lost. They aren't woke or community minded like the gang members who used to patrol and protect their neighborhoods from outsiders.



Now to go back to my original point, the gang members of TODAY aren't woke like some of the ones from yesteryear who cared about racial issues, for example the ones who tried to avenge the racial murder of a young black man from my post above.


----------



## BlueEra

I just saw two more videos from inside of the bodega right before and after the attack. The store owner pushed him or shooed him away both times. 

In the first video, he went into the bodego and got behind the counter to hide just a few moments before the guys came in looking for him, but whoever was behind the counter was trying to push him off of it and when he finally got behind the counter it looks like they pushed him away as the guys came in to drag him out. 

The second video shows him stumbling in bleeding right after being attacked and being shooed out again. You could tell that he was injured badly, and they turned their backs on him. I feel so bad for him. I can't even imagine how he was feeling.


----------



## Southernbella.

BlueEra said:


> I just saw two more videos from inside of the bodega right before and after the attack. The store owner pushed him or shooed him away both times.
> 
> In the first video, he went into the bodego and got behind the counter to hide just a few moments before the guys came in looking for him, but whoever was behind the counter was trying to push him off of it and when he finally got behind the counter it looks like they pushed him away as the guys came in to drag him out.
> 
> The second video shows him stumbling in bleeding right after being attacked and being shooed out again. You could tell that he was injured badly, and they turned their backs on him. I feel so bad for him. I can't even imagine how he was feeling.



My first instinct is that they were wrong and are terrible human beings. At the same time, just like with people who don't snitch...they have to live or work in that neighborhood. They may have feared retaliation against them or their families which happens a lot with gangs. I like to think I would do the right thing, no question, but it's easy for me to say from my couch in my safe neighborhood, kwim?


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I just heard about The surveillance videos before and after the attack.  I won't watch, what I've seen so far is enough.


----------



## Enyo

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Gangs are WAYYYY messier than they used to be. For one...the leaders of the gangs are very young now. They recruit babies (as young as 8 now)...and gangs are not as unified but work in small little squads...10th street, this block or whatever. That being said...the usual decision making to keep innocents out of harms way is gone. I wouldn't be surprised if the leaders gave the killers up...its also not surprising that they contacted the family members to confirm the mistaken identity. Since you have the extremely young and highly unorganized and unintelligent running gangs now, you get a WHOLE lot of collateral damage....this is what's going on in Chicago with all the babies being murdered by "accident." No leadership or direction. Everyone knows you are supposed to confirm the target. But the mistaken identity stuff keeps happening. And gangs are not immune to social/neighborhood shock. I wouldn't be surprised if the kid was related to an actual Trinitarios member from another set somewhere else. So the killers would have been "disappeared" in another way in the near future.


 Thank you for this.  It really makes me sad I am now nonstalgic for more mature and organize gang life. At least you knew where you stood and there was some order and discipline.


----------



## Tamrin

BlueEra said:


> I just saw two more videos from inside of the bodega right before and after the attack. The store owner pushed him or shooed him away both times.
> 
> In the first video, he went into the bodego and got behind the counter to hide just a few moments before the guys came in looking for him, but whoever was behind the counter was trying to push him off of it and when he finally got behind the counter it looks like they pushed him away as the guys came in to drag him out.
> 
> The second video shows him stumbling in bleeding right after being attacked and being shooed out again. You could tell that he was injured badly, and they turned their backs on him. I feel so bad for him. I can't even imagine how he was feeling.



I am very still haunted by that video.


----------



## Theresamonet

It was a lose-lose situation for the bodega owner.  This is a neighborhood overrun with gangs and violence. If some young guy runs into your business, jumping behind your counters, because the boogeyman is chasing him, I doubt most people’s instinct would be to harbor him. I know I’d be trying to get him, and whatever is coming his way, far from me and those I hold dear.

I think people should also keep in mind that the store owners, nor the people in the neighborhood witnessing this go down, had the backstory that we have. They don’t know that this is a case of mistaken identity, 15 year old boy, etc... All they see is gang violence erupting out of nowhere, once again.


----------



## TCatt86

Southernbella. said:


> My first instinct is that they were wrong and are terrible human beings. At the same time, just like with people who don't snitch...they have to live or work in that neighborhood. They may have feared retaliation against them or their families which happens a lot with gangs. I like to think I would do the right thing, no question, but it's easy for me to say from my couch in my safe neighborhood, kwim?


It's definitely tough. But I saw the video of him coming in after he was stabbed , bleeding, asking for assistance. And they kicked him out like he was trash. These are people who knew his mother when she was pregnant with him. if there's someone coming to me bleeding. I'm not going to kick them out of my store. Who knows if he could've survived the attack but what I do know is him running to the hospital, like people wwre telling him, killed him faster. 

What's sad is  i know if tge store was full of women they would have cared for him but men...just pathetic.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

danniegirl said:


> Where did you find that video


It was all over IG. I regret hitting play cause I didn't see the kids having sex in the background--behind the look-alike. Its child porn.


----------



## danniegirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> It was all over IG. I regret hitting play cause I didn't see the kids having sex in the background--behind the look-alike. Its child porn.



Omg thankfully i never see this stuff on instagram ...my algorithm just have me seeing  black power stiff, natural hair, power lifting , cross training, salads and t shirts with words on them. 

Unless i search for other stuff i never ever see it oddly not even celeb stuff. I use to find it odd but i just go with it now.  Im kind of greatful but low key think i be missing all the social stuff on social media 

I hope they take that video down


----------



## MWilson569

This murder really disturbed me. My heart is distressed when I think about how fearful that child must have been right before his death. I have no pity for the store owners. I don't care how scared they may claim. 911 should have been called without hesitation. You don' need to know a back story. The fact that there was a child stabbed, bleeding and pleading for help is all the incentive needed. My heart truly aches for that poor innocent child.


----------



## Layluh

Where is the person who set him up? The one who needed 5$ on a Wednesday night at 11pm. Where he at and why is no one talking about him?


----------



## BlueEra

Layluh said:


> Where is the person who set him up? The one who needed 5$ on a Wednesday night at 11pm. Where he at and why is no one talking about him?



I read somewhere that reports are saying they have that boy in custody for questioning or something.


----------



## Brit031586

Theresamonet said:


> It was a lose-lose situation for the bodega owner.  This is a neighborhood overrun with gangs and violence. If some young guy runs into your business, jumping behind your counters, because the boogeyman is chasing him, I doubt most people’s instinct would be to harbor him. I know I’d be trying to get him, and whatever is coming his way, far from me and those I hold dear.
> 
> I think people should also keep in mind that the store owners, nor the people in the neighborhood witnessing this go down, had the backstory that we have. They don’t know that this is a case of mistaken identity, 15 year old boy, etc... All they see is gang violence erupting out of nowhere, once again.



This is all true but Juniors mom said the bodega workers knew her son which is why she didnt understand y they did nothing not even call the police


----------



## nysister

Tamrin said:


> I am very still haunted by that video.



This whole situation has been on my mind the past few days. That poor baby.


----------



## Layluh

Brit031586 said:


> This is all true but Juniors mom said the bodega workers knew her son which is why she didnt understand y they did nothing not even call the police



yeah i can understand the first time. id be like get outta heree with this foolishness too. im sure stuff happens everyday there and theyve been knowing everyone in the barrio since they were 5. some grow up to be decent people, others not so much. another one bites the dust. 

but when he came through drippin in blood the 2nd time?...i know they knew those dudes were gone. give him a ice pack. towel. something. Honestly, i think if just one woman were in that store that night, her maternal instinct woulda kicked in. that behavior was disgusting.


----------



## Tamrin

Layluh said:


> yeah i can understand the first time. id be like get outta heree with this foolishness too. im sure stuff happens everyday there and theyve been knowing everyone in the barrio since they were 5. some grow up to be decent people, others not so much. another one bites the dust.
> 
> but when he came through drippin in blood the 2nd time?...i know they knew those dudes were gone. give him a ice pack. towel. something. Honestly, i think if just one woman were in that store that night, her maternal instinct woulda kicked in. that behavior was disgusting.



I finally saw the 2nd part of the video. When he came in all stabbed up looking for help, they turned him away. They deserve jail time. Omg. This is so disgusting.


----------



## FemmeFatale

Tamrin said:


> I finally saw the 2nd part of the video. When he came in all stabbed up looking for help, they turned him away. They deserve jail time. Omg. This is so disgusting.



This, I don’t understand how someone first reaction isn’t to call 911! A woman would’ve likely screamed and tried to help


----------



## Layluh

...


----------



## Covagirlm

Theresamonet said:


> It was a lose-lose situation for the bodega owner.  This is a neighborhood overrun with gangs and violence. If some young guy runs into your business, jumping behind your counters, because the boogeyman is chasing him, I doubt most people’s instinct would be to harbor him. I know I’d be trying to get him, and whatever is coming his way, far from me and those I hold dear.
> 
> I think people should also keep in mind that the store owners, nor the people in the neighborhood witnessing this go down, had the backstory that we have. They don’t know that this is a case of mistaken identity, 15 year old boy, etc... All they see is gang violence erupting out of nowhere, once again.



Yup
 Bodega's are Switzerland...they never get involved with anything going on in the streets and they kick everyone out if something goes down. They stay neutral, they don't see anything don't say anything and they are not going to give the police their surveillance camera footage. 


The business owner has lose his livelihood but the Trinitarios in the neighborhood get to keep operating without impunity like ish is sweet? It's easier to blame the store owner than for everyone to look at their family and friends and get them locked up.

The community watched Junior get cut up as well, if they were scared to address the Trinitarios, why does the bodega owner gotta do it?


----------



## Layluh

There’s so much tea on instagram. 
But I feel like the best tea is all in Spanish though which I’m not fluent in. I can get the gist of what they’re saying but not the nitty gritty


----------



## FriscoGirl

Layluh said:


> There’s so much tea on instagram.
> But I feel like the best tea is all in Spanish though which I’m not fluent in. I can get the gist of what they’re saying but not the nitty gritty



Can you share a hashtag or snippet of what you’ve read so far?


----------



## Layluh

FriscoGirl said:


> Can you share a hashtag or snippet of what you’ve read so far?



Sure just look up #trinitario and #trinitarios on ig.
It’s all in the comment sections. Or anything having to do with #lesandro

Og blakii on Facebook

One of the gang members is carnelitomc (or something close to it). He has one pic with his sister. Another ones on there but I forgot his name.

People think they found the girls dad on ig(don’t know if he is or not), now they’re harassing him.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Not understanding that last IG comment. It's already been established, by the actual gang, that he was not the intended target. The killers would not be crying and hiding their faces if they got the right guy. It wouldn't even be a story(hate to say it but it's true).


----------



## Layluh

*Accused Trinitarios gang member admits to his role in vicious mistaken-identity stabbing that left teen dead*
By KHADIJA HUSSAIN and JANON FISHER
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
JUN 29, 2018 | 1:00 AM



_A 15-year-old teen was attacked and stabbed in the neck by a group of men with machetes. 




The reputed Trinitarios gang member seen dragging Lesandro (Junior) Guzman-Feliz from a bodega so the rest of the street crew could hack and stab the boy to death admitted on Thursday that he took part in the attack in an exclusive jailhouse interview.

Kevin Alvarez, 19, ’fessed up to being the guy in a black hat, white T-shirt and jeans seen on video surveillance pulling the 15-year-old from the Fordham Heights store with both hands, but says he didn’t know his buddies had machetes and knives and he didn’t think they would kill the boy.
_

_“I thought it was just going to be a fight when I came out the store and I turned around and saw the machetes,” Alvarez said during an hour-long interview behind bars.

It was more than a fight, though. Lesandro was buried Wednesday after eight men, including Alvarez, trapped him in the Cruz and Chiky Grocery, then ripped him from the store and stabbed him to death.


Alvarez, a Bronx native with a 3-year-old son, thought he was heading to a party with some guys he only recently started hanging out with. He knew they were Trinitarios — he even knew they were known to carry machetes — but says he wasn’t involved in the notorious Dominican gang.

NYPD to offer $5,000 scholarships to honor slain Lesandro Guzman-Feliz »






Kevin Alvarez, 19, appears at his arraignment in Bronx Criminal Court on Monday, June 25, 2018. Alvarez is charged with murder in the 2nd degree in the killing of Lesandro Guzman-Feliz. (Jefferson Siegel/New York Daily News)

Just that day he had landed a job as a construction laborer, tying rebar at union scale.

“I had just passed the interview before that night when everything happened,” he said. “It had benefits, 401K, paid holidays.”

He was driving to the party with some of the other suspects in the case when they saw Lesandro duck into the bodega from the street.


ADVERTISEMENT
“Come on, we are just going to fight” he said he told the teenager as he pulled him out of the shop. The bodega owner told him to take him outside, he said.

The video shows the desperate kid gripping the door jamb for dear life as Alvarez pulls his shirt collar until he yanks him out onto the sidewalk.






Kevin Alvarez, 19, confessed to being the man in a black hat, white T-shirt and jeans seen on video surveillance pulling the 15-year-old from the Cruz and Chiky Grocery store. (Obtained by New York Daily News)

Immediately, a man comes into the video frame holding a machete, hacking at Lesandro as Alvarez drags him across the sidewalk.




By the time he decided that he wanted no part in the attack, it was already well underway.

“I didn’t know that,” he said. “I only saw (the knives) when I came out of the store. I backed up and put my arms up. I yelled at them to stop.”

Alvarez backs out of the frame and is not seen on the video again. He said he didn’t know the aspiring cop had died until a female friend let him know.

“I cried,” he said. “I was at work when she called me and I left.”


ADVERTISEMENT
Alvarez was the first arrest in the attack. He called a lawyer and turned himself in Monday.






Lesandro (Junior) Guzman-Feliz, 15 years old, was stabbed to death by five men with machetes on June 20, 2018, in the Bronx. (Facebook)

“I made a mistake by being there,” he said. “I thought it was just going to be a fight.”

“I’ve never seen something like that before it was traumatic,” he added. “I can’t sleep in here sometimes.”

Now he fears for his life. Authorities brought him to Rikers on Monday, but he was transferred because the other inmates threatened him, he said. A corrections officer told him, “I’ll leave the door open (so other inmates could attack him),” he said.

“I was scared,” he said. “I don’t get scared. I was in the military, but I was so scared. People think I’m a monster. They want me dead, they want me gone.”

Alvarez was charged with manslaughter, murder and gang assault. He said he had hopes for the future, but now he just wants to flee the country.

“If I get out ... I’m taking my family and leaving. I’ll go to Canada,” he said. “I’ll find new friends, who are like me. Who have ambition, but I know I can’t do a lot of that anymore. It’ll be hard to find a job”
_


----------



## Layluh

^^this seems to be similar to the black guys story. They were “friends” but he wasn’t in the gang. He supposedly didn’t touch lesandro. I don’t even think I saw him in the video after he came in the store.

There was a video with his mom or aunt in the dr but can’t understand it

Is ny daily news credible? I wonder why no one else is reporting this interview

How are you 19 and already out of the army? He must’ve been kicked out.

And so did he get set up? He’s telling a different story


----------



## jeanghrey

Layluh said:


> ^^this seems to be similar to the black guys story. They were “friends” but he wasn’t in the gang. He supposedly didn’t touch lesandro. I don’t even think I saw him in the video after he came in the store.
> 
> There was a video with his mom or aunt in the dr but can’t understand it
> 
> Is ny daily news credible? I wonder why no one else is reporting this interview
> 
> *How are you 19 and already out of the army? He must’ve been kicked out.*
> 
> And so did he get set up? He’s telling a different story



I peeped that too....at minimum its usually like a two year requirement and unless your parents sign you in can't join before 18


----------



## Layluh

jeanghrey said:


> I peeped that too....at minimum its usually like a two year requirement and unless your parents sign you in can't join before 18


 He was in court today. His lawyer said he had an honorable medical discharge


----------



## Shula

From the NyPost. This dude has a  lot of nerve.
Father of girl in sex tape tied to bodega murder is ‘disgusted’




Javier, the father of the girl in the sex tape that cops say may have led to Lesandro "Junior" Guzman-Feliz's murder. 

The father of the girl in the sex tape that cops say may have led to Lesandro “Junior” Guzman-Feliz’s murder told The Post he is “angry” — and apologized to the victim’s family.

Javier, whose last name is being withheld by The Post because his underage daughter may be a sex crime victim, said he immediately recognized her when his brother sent him the video on Facebook.

“I cried a lot… it’s disgusting to see my daughter in a video like that,” Javier, 43, said through a sign language interpreter, knowing his daughter would’ve been between 13 and 14 years old when the video was taken.

*“I don’t know what happened. Their mother doesn’t raise them right… It’s pathetic.”*
Javier learned his daughter was in the video, which was illegally shared to Snapchat and other social media websites after it was taken in August 2017, when news of Guzman-Feliz’s murder exploded on social media and amateur sleuths went on a desperate hunt to track down the people who could’ve played a role.

The father said he also has two sons with his daughter’s mother, one 14 and the other 17, and said he doesn’t recognize any of the eight men arrested in connection with Guzman-Feliz’s murder.* His children’s mother has an order of protection against him for unknown reasons,* and he said he has no idea what role his children could’ve played in the death, if any.

*“Everybody on Facebook is saying it’s my fault, but I don’t know anything, I haven’t seen her,”* Javier said, adding he sends his condolences to Guzman-Feliz’s family.

“I’m sorry this happened… I feel lost. My heart is broke. I’m shocked, I’m very emotional right now.”

Javier and his daughter have been receiving death threats on social media, leading him to deactivate his account and be in fear for his life.

“I have to be careful walking around, I’m scared… I’m worried… I need my safety for these children,” the desperate dad said.

He added he has not been contacted by the police and said his daughter is not the girl the NYPD has been providing protection for. Police sources have been unable to confirm if Javier’s daughter is being investigated.


----------



## Shula

Also, it looks like the Bodega owner did try at some point. He released video.

Newly released surveillance video shows a Bronx bodega owner attempting to save a 15-year-old from machete-wielding marauders. Modesto Cruz, the embattled owner of the Cruz and Chiky store in Tremont, released security footage taken in his store, capturing the moment Lesandro “Junior” Guzman-Feliz raced inside, trying to hide from his eventual killers. Cruz said he didn’t initially understand why Guzman-Feliz wanted to jump over the counter. But then he recognized Guzman-Feliz, saw the fear in his face and helped him jump over the counter looking for safety, the video showed. “I just feel very, very bad,” Cruz told WPIX. “I do remember his face. He was so scared.” Guzman-Feliz could be seen peering out from behind the counter in terror, before a man leads attackers inside the store. The footage showed Guzman-Feliz being beaten and dragged out of the store where he’s hacked to death.

ETA: This poor man. Surely they would 've killed him too and now he may lose his business. I don't know what to think. other people are saying other angles show him pointing the boy out to the killers. I've tried to avoid seeing the killing so I don't know but this is a level brutality that should not be tolerated.


----------



## jeanghrey

Shula said:


> Also, it looks like the Bodega owner did try at some point. He released video.
> 
> Newly released surveillance video shows a Bronx bodega owner attempting to save a 15-year-old from machete-wielding marauders. Modesto Cruz, the embattled owner of the Cruz and Chiky store in Tremont, released security footage taken in his store, capturing the moment Lesandro “Junior” Guzman-Feliz raced inside, trying to hide from his eventual killers. Cruz said he didn’t initially understand why Guzman-Feliz wanted to jump over the counter. But then he recognized Guzman-Feliz, saw the fear in his face and helped him jump over the counter looking for safety, the video showed. “I just feel very, very bad,” Cruz told WPIX. “I do remember his face. He was so scared.” Guzman-Feliz could be seen peering out from behind the counter in terror, before a man leads attackers inside the store. The footage showed Guzman-Feliz being beaten and dragged out of the store where he’s hacked to death.
> 
> ETA: This poor man. Surely they would 've killed him too and now he may lose his business. I don't know what to think. other people are saying other angles show him pointing the boy out to the killers. I've tried to avoid seeing the killing so I don't know but this is a level brutality that should not be tolerated.



Honestly he was in a lose lose position...most bodegas are neutral ground when it comes to neighborhood beefs....most of the stabbing took place outside the store, how could he have known they were coming to kill the boy and not just give a typical hood arse whooping....I’m sure he feels horrible he didn’t done more, we’re all looking at this in hindsight but he was dealing with it in real time


----------



## Layluh

@Shula I hate when they release stuff like this so late. Cause it shows the original video was severely edited. I thought they just went in there,  the owner said **** this,  and then they dragged dude out. No convo, no nothing.

And Kevin’s full of ish. He was the main one trying to get him out and was the first one to lay hands with one of the bodegueros trying to help.


----------



## Shula

I agree. They have everyone upset at the owner and like mentioned before, it was lose/lose for this man. I'm afraid for him now. What if people angry enough to harm him don't get this new info? Plus, I don't know how he can get past seeing that. When he said he knew the young man since he was a little boy and you can clearly seeing he is seriously grieved by it all, ugh. I need to see Kevin, who IS full of it like you said, and the rest of these boys prosecuted as far as they can take it legally. This cannot be allowed and I don't want to hear any sob stories for sympathy for the perps. I don't care how you grew up, butchering a child blatantly like this in public.....nah. Throw the book at all of them. I hope the bodega guy gains peace (I seriously don't know how) and is left alone.



Layluh said:


> @Shula I hate when they release stuff like this so late. Cause it shows the original video was severely edited. I thought they just went in there,  the owner said **** this,  and then they dragged dude out. No convo, no nothing.
> 
> And Kevin’s full of ish. He was the main one trying to get him out and was the first one to lay hands with one of the bodegueros trying to help.


----------



## Layluh

Well I don’t know. I saw the new angle up close and it looks like the owner did push him out imo. It was one of his employees who physically tried to stop Kevin’s assault. 

Dude in green bandanas Mitch made. He pretended like he was going to stab him then ran away. even in the store he let Kevin and Black dude do most of the work and stepped back so they could get in front. But black dude was like I’m out lol. 

Kevin was definitely trying to be down. Just stupid.


----------



## Reinventing21

I would like to judge the video for myself, but I just cannot watch it. The pic of his terror was enough. 

The father of the video girl is a piece of #%*''. He knows why his ex has an order of protection.


----------



## Petal26

Wow, these people are just animals.  The dad, the bodega people, the "friend".  I didn't know they killed the boy with machetes.  That's just beyond horrible, that poor baby I actually saw two men fight with machetes when I was a child, and I've never been able to forget it.  Once you do that to a person I don't think you're human anymore.  Too bad NY doesn't have the death penalty anymore.

And to add insult to injury these animals calls themselves "Los Trinitarios", the ***** nerve


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Any news on the boy who filmed the sex tape? Apparently he's been on social media, acting like a complete buffoon.


----------



## Layluh

Petal26 said:


> Wow, these people are just animals.  The dad, the bodega people, the "friend".  I didn't know they killed the boy with machetes.  That's just beyond horrible, that poor baby I actually saw two men fight with machetes when I was a child, and I've never been able to forget it.  Once you do that to a person I don't think you're human anymore.  Too bad NY doesn't have the death penalty anymore.
> 
> And to add insult to injury these animals calls themselves "Los Trinitarios", the ***** nerve



Did you see Kevin Alvarez mom? She looked like s blonde hot mess.


----------



## Layluh

Nice try with the pen. This is jonaiki...the one who dealt the death blow at the very end.


----------



## Petal26

Layluh said:


> Nice try with the pen. This is jonaiki...the one who dealt the death blow at the very end.


 OMG, he's a freaking demon.   I'm glad the cop was alert, if not he would've stabbed someone in the neck in under 2 seconds.



Layluh said:


> Did you see Kevin Alvarez mom? She looked like s blonde hot mess.



I just did.  She has that DR Country skanque look.  Hard to miss.  

She can defend her son all she wants.  It's expected, but anyone hanging with that crowd was cut from the same cloth.  Her son is a killer.   She can try and stick her head in the sand for eternity, but it is what it is.   I hope they all get shanked in jail.  They don't deserve to live.


----------



## Theresamonet

Shula said:


> Also, it looks like the Bodega owner did try at some point. He released video.
> 
> Newly released surveillance video shows a Bronx bodega owner attempting to save a 15-year-old from machete-wielding marauders. Modesto Cruz, the embattled owner of the Cruz and Chiky store in Tremont, released security footage taken in his store, capturing the moment Lesandro “Junior” Guzman-Feliz raced inside, trying to hide from his eventual killers. Cruz said he didn’t initially understand why Guzman-Feliz wanted to jump over the counter. But then he recognized Guzman-Feliz, saw the fear in his face and helped him jump over the counter looking for safety, the video showed. “I just feel very, very bad,” Cruz told WPIX. “I do remember his face. He was so scared.” Guzman-Feliz could be seen peering out from behind the counter in terror, before a man leads attackers inside the store. The footage showed Guzman-Feliz being beaten and dragged out of the store where he’s hacked to death.
> 
> ETA: This poor man. Surely they would 've killed him too and now he may lose his business. I don't know what to think. other people are saying other angles show him pointing the boy out to the killers. I've tried to avoid seeing the killing so I don't know but this is a level brutality that should not be tolerated.




I saw this angle of the video and it’s shows that there was definitely some conversation between the bodega workers and the assailants. Looks like they were trying to get them to just leave Junior alone. They look clearly confused. I don’t know what people expect them to have done beyond what they did. 

Obviously, telling him to run to the hospital a block away was a bad move, but it was done out of ignorance and not malice.


----------



## Theresamonet

Layluh said:


> Nice try with the pen. This is jonaiki...the one who dealt the death blow at the very end.



How do they know who dealt  the death blow and who stabbed what area of his body?


----------



## Shula

Theresamonet said:


> I saw this angle of the video and it’s shows that there was definitely some conversation between the bodega workers and the assailants. Looks like they were trying to get them to just leave Junior alone. They look clearly confused. I don’t know what people expect them to have done beyond what they did.
> 
> Obviously, telling him to run to the hospital a block away was a bad move, but it was done out of ignorance and not malice.



I agree. I consider the store owner a victim too at this point. It's easy to say what someone should've done but reality is none of us truly know how we would react. There were so many of them and with machetes? I'm just glad this info got out and hopefully no one goes after the store owner and let's him handle his business in peace if that is what he wants to do. All of it is traumatic.


----------



## Theresamonet

Petal26 said:


> OMG, he's a freaking demon.   I'm glad the cop was alert, if not he would've stabbed someone in the neck in under 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did.  She has that DR Country skanque look.  Hard to miss.
> 
> She can defend her son all she wants.  It's expected, but anyone hanging with that crowd was cut from the same cloth.  Her son is a killer.   She can try and stick her head in the sand for eternity, but it is what it is.   I hope they all get shanked in jail.  They don't deserve to live.



Yeah, his defense is super weak, yet he’s talking about what he’s going to do when and if he gets off.  They really think he’s innocent because he didn’t do any stabbing. He was the one who snatched Junior up and dragged him out. It’s BS that he didn’t know the others had knives and machetes. He stepped back so he wouldn’t get cut, not because he wanted no parts of it.


----------



## Theresamonet

Shula said:


> I agree. I consider the store owner a victim too at this point. It's easy to say what someone should've done but reality is none of us truly know how we would react. There were so many of them and with machetes? I'm just glad this info got out and hopefully no one goes after the store owner and let's him handle his business in peace if that is what he wants to do. All of it is traumatic.



Yes, he is. I felt bad for him from the beginning. Whether you think he responded the right or wrong way, this was some gang BS that just fell on his lap, while he was working and minding his business. Sorting out gang machete attacks should not be something he’s responsible for. The community should be calling out the Trinitarios, and running anyone associated with the gang out of the neighborhood. Instead they band together to shut down the bodega. Cause that will stop something like this from happening again, right?


----------



## Petal26

Shula said:


> I agree. I consider the store owner a victim too at this point. It's easy to say what someone should've done but reality is none of us truly know how we would react. There were so many of them and with machetes? I'm just glad this info got out and hopefully no one goes after the store owner and let's him handle his business in peace if that is what he wants to do. All of it is traumatic.


I believe you all.  I'm glad they at least tried to help.  I refuse to watch any of the footage.  I can't.



Theresamonet said:


> Yeah, his defense is super weak, yet he’s talking about what he’s going to do when and if he gets off.  They really think he’s innocent because he didn’t do any stabbing. He was the one who snatched Junior up and dragged him out.* It’s BS that he didn’t know the others had knives and machetes. He stepped back so he wouldn’t get cut, not because he wanted no parts of it*.


Seriously.  You simply can't hide machetes, unless they came up with some mini American version.  Those things are super long like a sword.


----------



## Shula

Petal26 said:


> I believe you all. I'm glad they at least tried to help. I refuse to watch any of the footage. I can't.



Yes, I'm with you. No footage for me either except the small clip they published exonerating the store owner which had no violence in it. I initially stayed away from this thread because it was too upsetting. I will never watch the footage.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Theresamonet said:


> How do they know who dealt  the death blow and who stabbed what area of his body?



I think this is wrong. The one with the machete was a lighter skinned guy with his face covered.


----------



## Layluh

SoopremeBeing said:


> I think this is wrong. The one with the machete was a lighter skinned guy with his face covered.



I think at least a couple of them had machetes. They don’t know who stabbed him where.

But the very last person to stab him was joniki in the neck, which is pretty clear in the video.

The. Guy with the hood who stabbed him multiple times was elvin Garcia. He’s a little pretty boy looking dude. Lemme see if I can find a pic


----------



## BlueEra

Theresamonet said:


> How do they know who dealt  the death blow and who stabbed what area of his body?



In the surveillance video, Joniki is shown stabbing Junior in the neck, and that's the injury they are attributing to causing his death.

I saw the  videos that the bodega owner released that appear to go into more detail of him trying to hide Junior. He seems remorseful for not being able to do more to help Junior. Although I don't (nor have I ever) blame him for Junior's death, the initial videos did seem to show dismissiveness, especially in the second one when he re-enters the store and you see someone pointing him to the door (which many are saying was a customer). Then, you see what appears to be a transaction being finished. It is shocking.

So yeah, I think that's what many people were shocked at seeing more than anything...an injured boy collapsing on a countertop and you see someone pointing them out and then folks seemingly going on about their business. I'm sorry, but that does seem heartless and I can see how many people could look at that footage and be upset.

They aren't to blame for Junior's death though. The gang members are the only ones to truly blame for that. A recent story says that they pursued Junior as he ran for blocks before trying to seek refuge in the bodega. I can't imagine how scared he must have been in his final moments. It breaks my heart.


----------



## BlueEra

https://pix11.com/2018/07/02/exclusive-videos-lesandro-junior-guzman-feliz-bronx-trinitarios-chase/

BRONX — Lesandro “Junior” Guzman-Feliz was running for his life.

The 15-year-old ran for blocks and blocks, even losing his sandals along the way, before he desperately tried to seek haven in the Cruz and Chiky store, a Bathgate Avenue bodega close to his home.

That’s the latest information from law enforcement sources, who said on Monday that the chase of the frightened teen by Trinitarios gang members actually started long before the confrontation that was captured on the bodega’s cameras the night of June 20.

“We pick up the chase by St. Barnabas Hospital,” the source told PIX11 Monday. “They chase him across Third Avenue and down East 183rd Street. That’s when he went into the bodega.”

The source told PIX11 News that investigators have reviewed lots of surveillance footage, still not seen by the public, which showed sections of the street chase that started behind St. Barnabas Medical Center near D’Auria-Murphy Triangle.

The bodega was located close to Guzman-Feliz's home, so he was familiar with the location.







Multiple alleged gang members are seen on the bodega’s surveillance system angrily storming into the store, grabbing a terrified Guzman-Feliz from behind the counter, punching him then dragging him to the sidewalk outside.

The teen desperately tried to hold onto the doorway, hoping to stay inside the store, before he was pulled outside and stabbed with knives and a machete. A lethal wound to the neck caused him to bleed to death.

The law enforcement source told PIX11 that Guzman-Feliz "had a pair of sandals when he was running. He ran out of his sandals. Police recovered his sandals about a block away from the bodega."

The source added that Guzman-Feliz grew up in a neighborhood where members of the Sunset division of the Trinitarios gang lived. The eight suspects accused of killing Guzman-Feliz are alleged to be members of the Zures or Sures crew.

Law enforcement source said the Zures were cruising for rivals when they noticed Guzman-Feliz walking. The teen apparently was frightened by the convoy of cars and started running. They gave chase.

The source confirmed there is a connection between some of the murder suspects and the stabbing of a 14-year-old boy on the Bronx River Parkway on June 18, two days before Guzman-Feliz was killed.

The 14-year-old attacked on the Bronx River Parkway survived, but needed emergency surgery and lost a kidney.

The law enforcement source also shot down the claims of one suspect, Kevin Alvarez, that he wasn’t a member of the gang and thought they were going to a party, when he caught up with the other suspects on June 20.

Alvarez said in a newspaper interview that he had just gotten a new job in construction.

Yet Alvarez is seen on the video dragging Guzman-Feliz out of the bodega before the gang sets upon the 15-year-old. Alvarez is seen wearing green and red beads around his neck, which sometimes connotes a gang affiliation.

He later shaved his small amount of facial hair and wasn’t wearing any beads when he turned himself in to the 48th Precinct, before other suspects were discovered hiding out in Paterson, New Jersey.

The law enforcement source told PIX11 that 15 to 20 Trinitarios gang members affiliated with the Zures gathered together that Wednesday night, getting into four separate cars, before they went cruising looking for rivals.

The source repeated information that PIX11 News reported on Friday: that a sex tape had nothing to do with Guzman-Feliz's killing. The source said that video had been online for months.

PIX11 also asked the source about “Jason,” a friend that Guzman-Feliz had mentioned to his mother, before he went out. Many in the community believed that Jason had set up Guzman-Feliz for a hit.

The source said Jason had been interviewed early in the investigation and he had been 99 percent ruled out as having any involvement.


----------



## Shula

BlueEra said:


> Law enforcement source said the Zures were cruising for rivals when they noticed Guzman-Feliz walking.





BlueEra said:


> The 14-year-old attacked on the Bronx River Parkway survived, but needed emergency surgery and lost a kidney.



I have zero problems with law enforcement hunting down every single member of this gang and obliterating it. Not killing them, but however they can render them powerless and dissolved as a gang, I am for it. I grew up in the midst of a community like this. Decent, hardworking people should not be afraid to make a simple store run in their own neighborhoods. What sickened me as a kid is I could NEVER understand how they murdered their very own. I could not look at somebody in the same struggle as me, "looks" like me, and nurse a hatred so deep that I'm killing them. We have enough enemies outside of our communities against us. This mother will be haunted by this for the rest of her life. It takes my breath away to imagine one of my daughters running in pure terror for blocks and then butchered like this. These types of people have no place in society. Hunt them all down and stay on them until they have legit charges to put them all away.


----------



## Petal26

Shula said:


> I have zero problems with law enforcement hunting down every single member of this gang and obliterating it. Not killing them, but however they can render them powerless and dissolved as a gang, I am for it. I grew up in the midst of a community like this. Decent, hardworking people should not be afraid to make a simple store run in their own neighborhoods. What sickened me as a kid is I could NEVER understand how they murdered their very own.* I could not look at somebody in the same struggle as me, "looks" like me, and nurse a hatred so deep that I'm killing them. We have enough enemies outside of our communities against us.* This mother will be haunted by this for the rest of her life. It takes my breath away to imagine one of my daughters running in pure terror for blocks and then butchered like this. These types of people have no place in society. Hunt them all down and stay on them until they have legit charges to put them all away.



  The level of indoctrination and brainwashing is truly alarming.  I'm normally iffy on the death penalty, but when there is video and this level of violence, you can't argue much.  Too bad NY doesn't have the death penalty anymore.


----------



## Shula

Petal26 said:


> The level of indoctrination and brainwashing is truly alarming.  I'm normally iffy on the death penalty, but when there is video and this level of violence, you can't argue much.  Too bad NY doesn't have the death penalty anymore.



Same, but since there is video and no chance of an innocent person being put to death, do what you have to do. This is truly evil among us.


----------



## Covagirlm

Shula said:


> These types of people have no place in society. Hunt them all down and stay on them until they have legit charges to put them all away.




They all need to die before they spread their wayward DNA too far.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

TCatt86 said:


> You know why. I'm sure his family knows whose done it at this point to. But they have to live in that neighborhood. I'm worried for their safety. I'm also worried for the other guy they intended to kill. *I live in a particularly violent city* and have never heard of anything so depraved. WTF is happening in the Bronx??



Not really...  if you remove all of the murders of criminals killing other criminals, our murder rate is relatively low!


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Southernbella. said:


> Me posting that wasn't to make black men look good since I know that's the underlying reason for this debate...



I don't think it's about making black men look good.  I think it's about the revisionist narrative being put out there RE: the origins of gangs in black communities.  While that research may have been peer-reviewed and used appropriate methodology(ies), the fact is that it is still qualitative research which has the disadvantaged of being biased toward whatever narrative the subject/interviewee is attempting to put out there.  I.e., a bunch of old heads attempting to pretty-up the damage they did to their communities!


----------



## Southernbella.

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't think it's about making black men look good.  I think it's about the revisionist narrative being put out there RE: the origins of gangs in black communities.  While that research may have been peer-reviewed and used appropriate methodology(ies), the fact is that it is still qualitative research which has the disadvantaged of being biased toward whatever narrative the subject/interviewee is attempting to put out there.  I.e., a bunch of old heads attempting to pretty-up the damage they did to their communities!



But they aren't saying EVERY gang was started to protect the bc or that those gangs were never involved in illegal activity. As far as I can tell, the gangs I was referencing that started in response to racial violence were a small minority.

I honestly don't understand this debate because y'all are arguing points I never made. None of what I said or posted pretties up anything, it's just fact.


----------



## Layluh

Southernbella. said:


> But they aren't saying EVERY gang was started to protect the bc or that those gangs were never involved in illegal activity. As far as I can tell, the gangs I was referencing that started in response to racial violence were a small minority.
> 
> I honestly don't understand this debate because y'all are arguing points I never made. None of what I said or posted pretties up anything, it's just fact.



I think since the tide is turning on this board a bit regarding BM, some folks don’t want to give BM ANY passes. Like calm down <insert blue ivy calm down gif>, it’s ok for bm to be collective failures while still saying some gangs weren’t violent in the beginning.


I’ve always heard that drugs are what increased gang violence though.

But on another note. Looky here looky here


And they arrested someone else today. Diego Suero who I read is pretty high ranking. No pics yet


----------



## Southernbella.

Layluh said:


> I think since the tide is turning on this board a bit regarding BM, some folks don’t want to give BM ANY passes. Like calm down, it’s ok for bm to be collective failures while still saying some gangs weren’t violent in the beginning.
> 
> 
> I’ve always heard that drugs are what increased gang violence though.
> 
> But on another note. Looky here looky here
> 
> 
> And they arrested someone else today. Diego Suero who I read is pretty high ranking. No pics yet



Chile...and the gag is, I haven't been giving black men any passes either. Smdh.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The bigger gag is that my comments were influenced by leading a Torah Study about the problems that result when nostalgia romanticizes the past to the point of being unrecognizable.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> The bigger gag is that my comments were influenced by leading a Torah Study about the problems that result when nostalgia romanticizes the past to the point of being unrecognizable.



What does that have to do with anything I said? My point was that gangs these days don't have the racial awareness to avenge the racial killing of someone who looks like them. Dassit. And then you took it and ran ALL the way left with it as if I was saying all black gangs were founded with the sole mission of protecting the black community. Ain't nobody romanticizing anything. Good grief.


----------



## Layluh

The latest arrests. They charged Diego with conspiracy as well as all those other charges. They say he was the mastermind.


----------



## Shula

On Black Twitter the other day, someone (an academic, I believe), mentioned gangs no longer protecting the community as they used to. I forgot who said it originally but when I did a search I found that quite a few people believed *some* gangs were initially formed to protect the community. I have never studied this subject, as you ladies have, so I'm not claiming any expertise. I never found the original tweet but here are some others:


----------



## Shula

However they started, none I've heard of today are remotely anything close to a positive force in any neighborhood. In this tweet, I'm offering Miguel's take on what some people say the original purpose of gangs were. I'm not able to isolate one tweet, for some reason Twitter will give you a 2fer when trying to copy a tweet.


----------



## Shula

Theresamonet said:


> The community should be calling out the Trinitarios, and running anyone associated with the gang out of the neighborhood.



Your comments always offer a POV that never occurs to me in several threads. Thank you. The point you made above flew over my head the first time I read it. I remember a video I saw of a very emotionally upset young man elevated above the crowd and speaking in front of the shuttered bodega. He was saying they need to shut the business down for not doing enough to help the victim. I could be wrong, but I do not remember him saying anything about shutting down this gang and that's exactly where their efforts need to go. I don't know how to achieve that though when the cops are a bigger and just as vicious presence in the neighborhood and you can't call on them for the support or protection you need because of their own corruption. Sad situation all around.


----------



## Layluh

They’re trying to figure out if this is diego on ig.
They’re saying something about pokemon


----------



## Southernbella.

Shula said:


> However they started, none I've heard of today are remotely anything close to a positive force in any neighborhood. In this tweet, I'm offering Miguel's take on what some people say the original purpose of gangs were. I'm not able to isolate one tweet, for some reason Twitter will give you a 2fer when trying to copy a tweet.



I don't think most gangs of any color were ever a truly positive force in their communities. Even the ones that protected also had bad elements and had no problems preying on their communities. But still, at their inception they were racially aware enough to care about keeping outsiders away. 

Of the tweets you posted I think Miguel and Beaner are closest to the truth because they were careful to qualify their statements. *Some" is an important word in this discussion.


----------



## Shula

Southernbella. said:


> I don't think most gangs of any color were ever a truly positive force in their communities. Even the ones that protected also had bad elements and had no problems preying on their communities.



Absolutely and just in case, I hope I didn't imply that I thought you were saying that in any way. Throughout the whole conversation, I could see that was the point you were making: that a "few" started with the lofty goal of protecting communities but later evolved into another "pestilence" on the black community as black communities primarily sustained the damaged they committed through: selling drugs, killings, etc.

Those "few" may have started out with the ideals of the Black Panther Party but ended up being more like The Crips and The Bloods.  And of course, as Crackers was saying, our communities suffered greatly because of them.




Southernbella. said:


> *Some" is an important word in this discussion.


 That's why I put it in red font.​


----------



## Southernbella.

Shula said:


> Absolutely and just in case, I hope I didn't imply that I thought you were saying that in any way. Throughout the whole conversation, I could see that was the point you were making: that a "few" started with the lofty goal of protecting communities but later evolved into another "pestilence" on the black community as black communities primarily sustained the damaged they committed through: selling drugs, killings, etc.
> 
> Those "few" may have started out with the ideals of the Black Panther Party but ended up being more like The Crips and The Bloods.  And of course, as Crackers was saying, our communities suffered greatly because of them.
> 
> 
> That's why I put it in red font.​



Oh no I knew you weren't saying that. I was agreeing with your points. I think a couple of the tweeters were leaning towards the romanticizing angle that Crackers mentioned but Miguel and Beaner did a better job qualifying their statements.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I think these kids know nothing about what a real gangster is. I don't condone it but real gangsters died years ago or they were smart/lucky enough to get out the game alive. I never saw Pablo Escobar or Frank Lucas crying in court, just saying.

They know nothing about "being about that life." Just a bunch of knuckleheads and unfortunately people like Junior tend to get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> Me posting that wasn't to make black men look good *since I know that's the underlying reason for this debate*...





Crackers Phinn said:


> The bigger gag is that my comments were influenced by leading a Torah Study about the problems that result when nostalgia romanticizes the past to the point of being unrecognizable.





Southernbella. said:


> What does that have to do with anything I said?



You said what you "know".  What you "know" didn't have anything to do with what or why I was posting.


----------



## Layluh

They looking for another person now.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^^More than 15 involved in the death of this one boyboy? I do not get it. Whyyyyyy????? What was the motive? This case makes no sense.


----------



## TCatt86

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^More than 15 involved in the death of this one boyboy? I do not get it. Whyyyyyy????? What was the motive? This case makes no sense.


Someone in the gang is talking. There weren't 15 people video'd. Whoever it is, is telling on every single person connected.


----------



## Layluh

....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^More than 15 involved in the death of this one boyboy? I do not get it. Whyyyyyy????? What was the motive? This case makes no sense.


Reasonable doubt.  I haven't watched the video and call me racist but alladese dudes who got picked up look alike.  You throw in 10 extra dudes and grainy closed caption video and "It wasn't me" becomes reasonable defense.  If somebody is snitching that is a problem but if they are all locked up it  might not be a problem for long.


----------



## Layluh

Crackers Phinn said:


> Reasonable doubt.  I haven't watched the video and call me racist but alladese dudes who got picked up look alike.  You throw in 10 extra dudes and grainy closed caption video and "It wasn't me" becomes reasonable defense.  If somebody is snitching that is a problem but if they are all locked up it  might not be a problem for long.



They really do look alike and all their names are the same. It’s hard to keep track!


----------



## Layluh

11th suspect arrested. He turned himself in


----------



## bellatiamarie

15???  Ok.... lock em all up.  The more the merrier.  Get all of em off the streets.


----------



## Petal26

So many of them involved in the killing of a child.  They're definitely hiding something.  It makes no sense.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Petal26  You are so right...I mean, all those adults for one teen? It is insane/wicked/evil for an adult to kill a kid,  but 15 adults? What was this really about?


----------



## Petal26

Reinventing21 said:


> @Petal26  You are so right...I mean, *all those adults for one teen*? It is insane/wicked/evil for an adult to kill a kid,  but 15 adults? What was this really about?


That too!  At first I thought they were all teens, but now I'm seeing all this grown *** men in their 20s.   It doesn't add up.


----------



## discodumpling

Where is the young girl that this all started about? Has she also issued an apology for her thotty ways that got Lesandro killed for mistaken identity?


----------



## LivingInPeace

discodumpling said:


> Where is the young girl that this all started about? Has she also issued an apology for her thotty ways that got Lesandro killed for mistaken identity?


Why would she apologize? She didn’t kill anyone.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

LivingInPeace said:


> Why would she apologize? She didn’t kill anyone.


Was she doing what some people were doing with 911?  What was her goal of communicating with gangsters?


----------



## TCatt86

discodumpling said:


> Where is the young girl that this all started about? Has she also issued an apology for her thotty ways that got Lesandro killed for mistaken identity?


that child porn video had nothing to do with his death. The police have seemed to I investigate that and found no connection.


----------



## Covagirlm

LivingInPeace said:


> Why would she apologize? She didn’t kill anyone.



And a young girl participating in that kind of activity more than likely is a victim of some sort of abuse but ok she's a thot this is all her fault. Where's her statement? Lets throw her in jail too.


----------



## Covagirlm

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Was she doing what some people were doing with 911?  What was her goal of communicating with gangsters?




These gangsters are her friends and family. You sound like she called 1-800 find a thug.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Covagirlm said:


> These gangsters are her friends and family. You sound like she called 1-800 find a thug.



Why were they her friends?  Ah so many questions.  

I admit I did not read the article.  I was hoping to get a short summary about this case.  I was imagining she told a "thuggish boyfriend" that some man was bothering her and she pointed to the wrong guy.  

Looks like this one would require me to read about it to get a good understanding.  It already sounds too crazy for me so I won't.


----------



## BlueEra

The young girl and the sex tape have been ruled out as a motive for his death.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Why were they her friends?  Ah so many questions.
> 
> I admit I did not read the article.  I was hoping to get a short summary about this case.  I was imagining she told a "thuggish boyfriend" that some man was bothering her and she pointed to the wrong guy.
> 
> Looks like this one would require me to read about it to get a good understanding.  It already sounds too crazy for me so I won't.



The thug who orchestrated this is her brother!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

BlueEra said:


> The young girl and the sex tape have been ruled out as a motive for his death.



So what is the current theory as to a
motive? It's not a case of mistaken identity?


----------



## BlueEra

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So what is the current theory as to a
> motive? It's not a case of mistaken identity?



The last article I read about this (which was a couple of weeks ago because I needed a break) said that the guys were looking for gang rivals to attack that night and happened upon him. 

Apparently it's still a case of mistaken identity because they happened upon him and mistook him as a member from a rival set.


----------



## Angel1881

discodumpling said:


> Where is the young girl that this all started about? Has she also issued an apology for her thotty ways that got Lesandro killed for mistaken identity?



You do realize that this young woman was raped, right?


----------



## discodumpling

Angel1881 said:


> You do realize that this young woman was raped, right?


No I didn't. That's not what the streets are saying. However mistakes get made in the streets (clearly) So has her rapist been arrested and charged?


----------



## Angel1881

discodumpling said:


> No I didn't. That's not what the streets are saying. However mistakes get made in the streets (clearly) So has her rapist been arrested and charged?



I've not heard anything about the 2 guys being arrested and charged. Unfortunately, that's not unusual in these types of circumstances.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

discodumpling said:


> No I didn't. That's not what the streets are saying. However mistakes get made in the streets (clearly) So has her rapist been arrested and charged?



Her rapist fled to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## discodumpling

So while the Trinitarios were killing the wrong person the rapist escaped and is chilling in DR. I wonder if an extradition partnership exists between the US and the DR. 
....everything always gotta be about the P.


----------



## BlueEra

Where are people getting this rape thing from? The girl in the tape has not come out mentioning anything about a rape, and authorities have ruled out the tape or the girl as having anything to do with Junior's death. 

Also, the video came out months before Junior's death, and the guy in the tape doesn't seem to be the intended target for the attack at all now that more information is coming out. 

I was unfortunate enough to have come across the video of her, but what I saw, I wouldn't consider rape. The boys are wrong for outing/exposing her, but nothing in that video looked anything outside of consensual.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

BlueEra said:


> Where are people getting this rape thing from? The girl in the tape has not come out mentioning anything about a rape, and authorities have ruled out the tape or the girl as having anything to do with Junior's death.
> 
> Also, the video came out months before Junior's death, and the guy in the tape doesn't seem to be the intended target for the attack at all now that more information is coming out.
> 
> I was unfortunate enough to have come across the video of her, but what I saw, I wouldn't consider rape. The boys are wrong for outing/exposing her, but nothing in that video looked anything outside of consensual.



In many jurisdictions consensual sex videotaped without permission gets bumped into the rape category.


----------



## Layluh

Joniki walked in the courtroom like a jackass today


----------



## Kimbosheart

Is the girl a minor? Were the boys also minors?


----------



## Reinventing21

Layluh said:


> Joniki walked in the courtroom like a jackass today




I made myself play video and...you weren't kidding.


----------



## Shula

*Five of ‘Junior’ Guzman-Feliz’s attackers get life sentences for Bronx murder *
By Georgett Roberts and Natalie Musumeci

October 11, 2019 | 11:49am | Updated 


Enlarge Image





Lesandro "Junior" Guzman-Feliz was killed outside a Bronx bodega in 2018. Facebook


The five gangbangers convicted in the vicious Bronx slaying of teen Lesandro “Junior” Guzman-Feliz were sentenced Friday to up to life behind bars.

Jonaiki Martinez Estrella, 25, was the first to be handed the hefty sentence of life in prison without parole in a Bronx courtroom by Judge Robert Neary.

Co-defendants Antonio Rodriguez Hernandez 
Santiago, 25, Jose Muniz, 23, and Elvin Garcia, 25, were each hit with a sentence of 25 years to life in prison.

The other gang member, 19-year-old Manuel Rivera, was given a slightly lesser sentence of 23 years to life behind bars.

The sentences — which were handed down separately — come more than a year after the heinous June 20, 2018, machete and knife killing of the 15-year-old rocked the city.

In June, less than a week before the anniversary of the murder, a jury convicted the five Trinitarios gang members on charges of first-degree murder, second-degree murder, second-degree conspiracy and second-degree gang assault.

Guzman-Feliz was stabbed to death by the vicious pack of thugs outside the Cruz and Chiky bodega after he was dragged out of the Belmont store in a case of mistaken identity.

The caught-on-camera slaying happened about a block from where the boy lived with his
family.

Prosecutors have argued that surveillance video shows that Martinez Estrella delivered the 4½-inch-deep knife blow to Guzman-Feliz’s neck that ultimately killed the teen.

Guzman-Feliz had run into the bodega at East 183rd Street and Bathgate Avenue after being chased b
y the group around midnight that night.

The teen, who was in the NYPD’s Explorers program, died after collapsing near the entrance of St. Barnabas Hospital.

Eight other defendants in the case are still awaiting trial.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

^^good!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Double decades plus in prison and they didn't even kill the right dude.  People who ain't good at crime really ought to find a new hobby.   Oh well.


----------

